# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Gia sư là Sinh viên khoa Bác sĩ Răng Hàm Mặt trường Y Hà Nội

## thanhluantm

Hiện tại mình là sinh viên năm thứ 4 trường Đại Học Xây Dựng, mình đã đi gia sư tư năm thứ nhất đại học và chỉ gia sư chuyên Vật Lý 12 và ôn thi đại học nên do vậy kinh nghiệm chuyên về môn này mình năm khá chắc. Mình vừa kết thúc năm học 2013-2014 với một lớp 5 học sinh trường Trần Nhân Tông và Trần Phú vào đại học. Nay rất mong muốn được nhận tiếp lớp Vật Lý 12 để được bổ sung và nâng cao trình độ giúp các em và gia đình.
Mình đang là sinh viên năm 2 trường ĐH BKĐN,không tự tin là mình xuất sắc nhưng đảm bảo có đủ lòng nhiệt huyết,niềm đam mê trong việc giảng dạy nhưng quan trọng hơn hết là mình tự tin đảm bảo chất lượng chuyên môn trong việc truyền đạt kiến thức cho học sinh bởi mình đã từng giảng dạy một số học sinh lớp 8,9,10 cũng như thi vượt cấp lên lớp 10 và đảm bảo kỳ vọng của học sinh. Điểm thi ĐH các môn: Toán:7,5; Lý:8,25; Hóa:6,75
Điểm đh tổng: 22,75 toán: 7,75, lí: 7,5, hóa: 7,5. Hiện đang là sv năm 2 học viện tài chính, từng đạt giải khuyến khích hsg tỉnh môn vật lí 12, Gia sư tiếng Nga cho người mới bắt đầu 12 năm là hsg. Phương pháp dạy thì tùy vào năng lực của từng người,cách dạy thoải mái, tạo không khí, cảm hứng học tập, kiên nhẫn giải đáp những thắc mắc. Ngoài ra có thể chia sẻ kinh nghiệm học tập, cách sống, định hướng cho các em, đảm bảo kết quả học tập.
Mình là Đỗ Thị Ánh, là sinh viên mới tốt nghiệp cử nhân chuyên ngành Sư phạm Vật Lý(bằng giỏi) trường Đại học Giáo dục - Đại học QG Hà Nội. Mình đã có kinh nghiệm gia sư Toán, Vật Lý cấp II và Vật Lý cấp III được 3 năm. Điểm thi đại học môn Toán của mình là: 7.25, Vật Lý: 6.75 
Mình có kỹ năng sư phạm và kinh nghiệm truyền đạt kiến thức cho nhiều kiểu học sinh khác nhau (vì mỗi em một cách học khác nhau). Gia sư tiếng Nga cấp tốc tại nhà Đặc biệt, mình có thể dạy cho những học sinh mà nhiều người khác "chán" dạy như: hiếu động hay chậm tiếp thu. 
Hy vọng nhận được sự ủng hộ của mọi người. 
Sống tại KTX đại học Y Hà Nội, số 1 Tôn Thất Tùng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Mình là Đặng Sơn Tùng hiện mình đang là sinh viên năm thứ 2 đại học Y Hà Nội. 
Mình có rất nhiều kinh nghiệm dạy cho các em học sinh cấp 2 về môn Toán Lý Hóa và đã gia sư cho 1 em từ lớp 5 lên lớp 6 đỗ vào trường Ams. Và cấp 3 mình tự tin sẽ dạy được các em môn toán`hóa và sinh 
Điểm thi đại học của mình là khối A : gia sư tiếng nga giao tiếp tại nhà ở Hà Nội toán 9.25 lý 8 hóa 9.5 và khối B : toán 10 hóa 8.75 sinh 8.5 
Phương pháp dạy của mình là giảng dạy cặn kẽ cho đến khi các em hiểu bài, coi trọng việc hiểu và thu nhận kiến thức.mỗi môn sẽ có những giáo trình cụ thể và phương pháp riêng và phù hợp với từng học sinh tùy theo sự thu nhận kiến thức của các em. 
Mong rằng quý phụ huynh sẽ tin tưởng vào khả năng của mình. Rất vui vì được giúp đỡ các em học tập.

----------

